# New Polo GTI CUP - Golf MK6



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, 
dont know if this is posted before ... please close it if its already in here ...








So now some Pictures of the new Golf MK 6 
















Lookin pretty sweet i think so - now check the new POLO GTI CUP















With *180 HP* (normal GTI got 150hp) - 225kmh vmax ^^































































awesome








Greets
Benjamin


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

The first pic is a photoshop of the new rabbit.. or something like that.. I like the polo though.. reminds me of the EOS.
JT


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

its just a "Concept" Pic from the MK6 - but look at the Front Bumper , i looks like all those new VW Faces







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

Hi *German-Freak* thanks for posting GTI Cup pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we've had spyshots of it on here but no official pictures.
BTW noticed the GTI Cup Edition on VW Germany site in news section, but there is no individual site for model up yet.
2 more pics


















_Modified by phaeton at 2:41 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

VW Press Release
*Higher power and a racing look - the Polo GTI Cup Edition 
- Most powerful production series Polo offers not only looks, but also terrific performance and thrilling driving*
Wolfsburg, 12 July 2006 - A racing car feel, but licensed for the road: the Polo GTI "Cup Edition" brings the look of the junior race series Polo to the road. In the ADAC Volkswagen Polo Cup talented young drivers take it to the race circuits with 150 PS. The turbo-charged Polo GTI "Cup Edition" is more than a match for that – its 180 PS make it the most powerful production Polo of all time.

Even the 110 kW (150 PS) standard specification Polo GTI is one of the fastest small compacts. Just a few months after its launch the designers and development engineers at Volkswagen Individual have gone one further both technically and optically. 
The turbocharged five-valve four-cylinder engine has had its performance boosted to produce 132 kW (180 PS) from 1.8 litres and a maximum torque of 235 newton metres, already available at 2000 rpm. That puts the Polo GTI at the top of its segment – and makes it a dynamic thrill to drive. Not surprising with a power-weight ratio of just 6.6 kilograms per PS!
This engine propels the fastest Polo of all time to a maximum speed of 225 km/h and the "Cup Edition" accelerates from a zero to 100 km/h in only 7.5 seconds. 
The standard Polo GTI is already distinguishable by its looks as an emphatically muscular version, but the striking design of the "Cup Edition" goes one better: roof spoiler designed by Volkswagen Individual, front and rear skirts taken virtually straight from the ADAC Polo Cup racing car and conspicuous side sills. The "Cup Edition" lettering on the tailgate provides the conclusive evidence of it racing pedigree. 
Behind the large 7.5 J x 17-inch alloys which have the "Aristo" four-spoke design, there are uprated brakes with red calipers. Together with the wide 205/40 ZR 17 tyres they provide sports car braking performance. The typical GTI interior with luxury "Interlagos" sports seats remains the same as does the extensive safety package with ESP as standard.
The Polo GTI Cup Edition is available to order now as a two or four door version in the finishes Metallic Reflex Silver, Flash Red and Black Magic Pearl Effect starting from 22 425 euros.


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

some more Pictures : 








the right one :eek
















greetz


----------



## Mk5kaM718 (May 16, 2006)

why dont they just bring it here


----------



## brainjerauld (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: New Polo GTI CUP - Golf MK6 (German-Freak)*

MK6?!?!?!?!?! we just got the MK5







what year will this be coming out???


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

i think it will be 2008 till the MK6 comes out in Germany ... but i dont know the exactly date


----------



## brainjerauld (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

so about 09 for the US?


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

maybe - think so ...


----------



## -DWM- (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

Specs on the Mk 6 Golf:
Length: 168.2"
Width: 73.4"
Height: 61.2"
Wheelbase: 102"
Track (F/R): 58"/58"
Curb Weight: 3795 lbs
Engine: 2.0 L FSI Turbo








Okay, I'm done


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

I would kill for a Polo Cup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (OCDVW)*

Heck I'll take a Polo of any kind right now..or I am buying a Nissan Versa..Thanks for losing my business VWoA.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (brainjerauld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brainjerauld* »_so about 09 for the US?

doubt it, we're usually about 2 or 3 years behind europe.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (******)*

Typically, yes. I'm not sure what is going to happen this time around. The reason for the change two years early is that VW is losing money on production of the current golf. They need to streamline and up the effectiveness of the production line. 
As of right now all of our GTIs and Rabbits are produced on the same lines as their Euro counterparts. I don't think VW will just stop selling the GTI and Rabbit for two years. Nor would it make any sense to continue producing at a loss, especially when their largest losses come from sales in the States. 
At the most I could see us maybe a model year behind. VW is (as they say) in the business to make money. So while they typically don't seem to care as much about us here over the pond, I'm sure they don't want to keep losing money any longer than they have to.


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

Why is the MK6 (supposed to be) arriving so early? Mk4 lasted from '99 ('98 in europe I believe) to a little less than 1 month ago. That's 7 years. The look of this "mk6" doesnt seem too much different from mk5, I think they are just concept photos of the mk5 polo, nothing more.
Ok, I read above, I guess I could understand that reason for arriving early, but why don't they just prep the plants in Brazil and Mexico to begin making mk5 gtis and rabbits? Or (subtly) raise the price?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Kougaiji)*

It's a larger problem for VW than just moving production to a cheaper plant. They have to have something for all of their employees to do, and they can't have large scale layoff. It just not an option.
At this point their only option is make the golfs more cost effectively and efficiently. It would also take more than a subtle raise in price. VW's German factories take something like 3 times as many many hours to produce a car as other manufacturers. On top of that Their employees are the highest paid.
Also it's not that early it will have been out for 5 years by the time they new one hit production. On top of that they are not extensively re-engineering the MkVI as they did the MkV. In fact the MkV and VI will (I believe) be the most similar to date. If anything I would actually look at it almost as more of an extensive refresh.

My hope is that they rework the front so that they can fit in the 3.6 and larger transmission. 300+ from a factory golf.







yum.


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

^^


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

It's a shame that VW didn't sell those polo's here in the U.S. I'd love to have that Polo cup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

i've seen a couple of polo's here in VA, but they are very few and far between. so someone somewhere around here is selling them, i wonder if i could get a dealer to order one? now that i think about it the last time i saw one around here was last year, so it was probably some special surcomstance as to why it was here.


----------

